

The Consumer Is In Charge. Of What? - 1337biz
http://adcontrarian.blogspot.com/2014/07/the-consumer-is-in-charge-of-what.html

======
SixSigma
> Never before have the choices for consumers been so concentrated.

Choice is a flood they are trying to drown you with.

There are 40,000+ grocery products in your supermarket, 50 years ago there
were 1000. 10 _new_ SKU's for groceries are issued _every day_ , with a peak
in the 1970s of 17 _per day_.

70-80% of these products will fail.

The retail grocery industry spends nearly $1m _per store_ on those failed
products.

> consumers

Consumer + voter still equals twice nothing. - Olivier De Schutter, UN Special
Rapporteur on the Right to Food.

